# Cub Cadet dies when engaging the blades



## clavilab (Aug 24, 2018)

I have a cub cadet XT1 50" deck. It is not even two years old. When ever I engage the blades the engine stalls. It started to happen this season. Blades are spining freely, i put a new spark plugs, oil filter, air filter, gas filter and blades.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Idle pulley turn free...grass stick stone.
Just in case check belt might have slip by guard.
Hope its not a bad PTO.


----------



## Talking rock (Aug 8, 2018)

Check safety sawitch in seat or under seat it suppose to shut it off if u get off the seat when blades running. Is it shutting off like some one turned the key or bogging down like something stuck in blades


----------



## John3me (Sep 16, 2018)

Same problem with XT1. Finally took the foam junk out and it works fine. Still have the message about changing it but now the mower works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. If you get a chance please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum


----------

